# Minneapolis cigar smokers where are you



## Muddy41 (Nov 2, 2013)

New to the site and was wondering if there are any other MN cigar lovers on the site...I am a cigar buff that enjoys hanging out at the cigar lounges in the metro area and was hoping to find others that do the same.. Maybe we could meet some weekend at one of the many lounges hang out smokea good cigar and pay done card.

I go to all of them to enjoy the day meeting new and old friends while enjoying playing some cards. If you are interested in meeting at one of the lounge let me know. I am always looking to take someones money or cigars!!

Post up if you are in MN and let us know where you hang out. If you want to meet some time just let me know when and where and we can try to catch up and swap some lies..


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm in MN too, I may be able to meet for a smoke sometime. Most of the time I smoke at home, or in the car, but VERY occasionally, I go to a lounge. 

What lounge do you normally go to?


----------



## Muddy41 (Nov 2, 2013)

I hang out at most of them. The Burn in Burnsville is close to home but close at 8 everyday.. So I do spend allot of time at Stogie on Grand open until 10 everyday except Sunday also on Friday and Saturday i go to Perfect Ash because they are open until midnight every Friday and Saturday


----------



## Smoqman (Oct 20, 2013)

I've been spending most of my recent HERF time at Tobacco Grove, in Maple Grove. It's a great place as Joel and Cole are great guys and BOTL there are good people. I like Golden Leaf (Lyn/Lake area) as well. They're loaded with fantastic cigars (even though some are quite pricy)

I'll be at TG on Friday around 6-ish, but would like to meet up with other MN brothers, wherever.


----------



## Bones (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm at the Golden Leaf (mainly the St. Paul location but sometimes the Uptown location). I've been to Stogies on Grand a couple of times but I get treated with more respect at the Golden Leaf so that's my primary haunt. Glad to see some fellow Minnesotans around!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm from Anoka. I have smoked at a lounge other than a small store up here in the Suburbs.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Isn't there a cigar shop in the cities that hosts cigar rolling classes? I heard that there is but google search didn't produce results.


----------

